# My Humble Estate, from Cottage to Castle



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What is with all of the graffiti.


----------



## Storyteller (May 17, 2012)

I make statues, I have to clean out the nozzles on the spray cans after I use them, so you hold them upside down for a few seconds and spray till its clear. I got bored with making runny dots so I started making patterns and such. It needs painted over anyway so Im not real worried about it. Painting is another project Im working on. After I get the house painted, strange marking will get moved to the back of my fence instead.


----------



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

Alrighty then.....


----------



## teamcampreder (Jul 23, 2011)

You might want to use that cardboard in picture #7 to clean your spray nozzles. Otherwise you will end up having to redo your fence at some point too


----------

